# giliw



## Qcumber

I know *gíliw* mean "dear".

In a 1923 Tagalog novel, there is a letter sent my a girl, Mercedes, to her lover, Arturo.
The letter begins with: *Ginigiliw kong Arturo* [Ginígíliw kó'ng Arturo] = My beloved Arturo.
The letters ends on:* Ang iyong, Mercedes Gumiliw* [Ang iyóng; Mercedes Gumíliw] = Your Mercedes Gumiliw.

I am puzzled by *Gumiliw*.
1) Because of absence of linker (na) between Mercedes and Gumiliw and the capital G, the reader could believe it is the surname of the character, but it isn't.

2) If it were a verb, the form should be gumígíliw "loving".

3) Gumíliw as a verb means "loved", but Mercedes is not telling Arturo she is leaving him.

4) Is this word *gumíliw* a noun?


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> I know *gíliw* mean "dear".
> 
> In a 1923 Tagalog novel, there is a letter sent my a girl, Mercedes, to her lover, Arturo.
> The letter begins with: *Ginigiliw kong Arturo* [Ginígíliw kó'ng Arturo] = My beloved Arturo.
> The letters ends on:* Ang iyong, Mercedes Gumiliw* [Ang iyóng; Mercedes Gumíliw] = Your Mercedes Gumiliw.
> 
> I am puzzled by *Gumiliw*.
> 1) Because of absence of linker (na) between Mercedes and Gumiliw and the capital G, the reader could believe it is the surname of the character, but it isn't.
> 
> 2) If it were a verb, the form should be gumígíliw "loving".
> 
> 3) Gumíliw as a verb means "loved", but Mercedes is not telling Arturo she is leaving him.
> 
> 4) Is this word *gumíliw* a noun?


 
1923  wow. Ginigiliw kong Arturo, = My Dearest Arturo,
Ang iyong, Mercedes Gumigiliw = Lovingly Yours, Mercedes

Either it's a typo or maybe it's considered grammatically correct.  _Ang iyong Gumigiliw, Mercedes_ doesn't sound right for me.


----------



## mataripis

She used "Gumiliw" to avoid misinterpretations! Though it is not correct , Gumiliw sounds formal than Gumigiliw, since gumigiliw sounds gumigiling! parang bastos basahin!


----------



## rempress

Qcumber said:


> I know *gíliw* mean "dear".
> 
> In a 1923 Tagalog novel, there is a letter sent my a girl, Mercedes, to her lover, Arturo.
> The letter begins with: *Ginigiliw kong Arturo* [Ginígíliw kó'ng Arturo] = My beloved Arturo.
> The letters ends on:* Ang iyong, Mercedes Gumiliw* [Ang iyóng; Mercedes Gumíliw] = Your Mercedes Gumiliw.
> 
> I am puzzled by *Gumiliw*.
> 1) Because of absence of linker (na) between Mercedes and Gumiliw and the capital G, the reader could believe it is the surname of the character, but it isn't.
> _I believed it's a surname in this context._
> 
> 2) If it were a verb, the form should be gumígíliw "loving".
> _Yes it is, but giliw is no longer used nowadays except in few songs and literary pieces.
> _
> 3) Gumíliw as a verb means "loved", but Mercedes is not telling Arturo she is leaving him.
> _It's Mercedes' last name I believed._
> 
> 4) Is this word *gumíliw* a noun?


----------



## mataripis

kung hindi mo maabot ang gamit ng salitang iyan .palitan mo na lang ng "nagmamahal" o kaya ay "nagmamalasakit". There are other Tagalog words that can be used as substitute for "Gumigiliw". The usage of that word is not appropriate in our present time.Just say "Nagmamahal" because if you use "gumigiliw" para ka lang nambobola sa kausap mo.


----------

